# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Sintratec SLS 3D Printer >  Warping & Curling - New Printer

## Ishtar

Hi all

Got a Kit between a colleague and I, we're having issues with warping. We're just trying calibration prints at the moment.

Current settings are 180/150 @ 800mm/s. This results in a successful print/shape, but warped at the bottom and with no strength. Anything colder or slower results in a failed print, usually before the 3rd layer.



Colder surface temperatures or slower speeds result in curling before the 3rd layer is applied. The resulting part has little to no strength and warps along the bottom. 180/150 @ 800mm/s is, however, the ONLY setting we get a successful print from.



I have readjusted the IR sensor (higher and away from the sheet metal beneath it) and laser/lens/galvo assembly but there is no appreciable difference in print. I have checked the lamps, they are in the correct order and the front blind is adjusted correctly. 700mm/s results in curling once again.



We are allowing the printer to do it's own long full heat up and cool down cycle.



The only thing I haven't adjusted is the wiper blade - it is currently set to 2mm off the back, I can set it to ~1mm if it would make a difference. There is no guidance for the height of this in the manual.

Any help at all is appreciated, TIA

----------


## curious aardvark

there aren't many of these things around, so your best bet is probably to contact sintratec.

print curling on an sls machine doesn't sound right though.

----------


## Ishtar

> there aren't many of these things around, so your best bet is probably to contact sintratec.print curling on an sls machine doesn't sound right though.


Thanks. I'm talking to Sintratec at the moment, sounds like it might be a duff IR sensor.

----------


## rudschul

The temperatur window is very small i think.

Try with following settings and important good refreshed powder:

Chamber temperature : 145
Surface temperature : 171, 7
Speed 550

One other important think is the shadow problem. See the other thread where it is good explained.

----------


## Ishtar

> The temperatur window is very small i think.Try with following settings and important good refreshed powder:Chamber temperature : 145Surface temperature : 171, 7Speed 550One other important think is the shadow problem. See the other thread where it is good explained.


Thanks, will try some of those settings.The blinds/shadow are all properly adjusted.

----------


## rudschul

One additional point: Try to print the calibration sqare in the middle of the printing area. If it works, you are on the right way.

----------


## presdeals

This is old thread but the tips worked for me. Just wanted to say thanks!!

----------

